# Sleeping On The Slideout Bed When Inside



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

I had the illusion when I bought my 26rs, that the bed could be used without having to slide it out on those quick stop occasions. But since it basically just hangs on the racks I'm assuming that's a bad idea now. Wondering if anyone here uses theirs while it's in the trailer.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

They are not really designed to use while in the "in" position. Some people have made a support post with good success. Without one, I would not want to trust it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have seen some of the outbackers ingenuity in building a device to support the rear slide while in the TT. Some are built like a ladder or like a temporary stud wall, others are a mix of hinges and (wooden scissor jacks). James


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I have seen some of the outbackers ingenuity in building a device to support the rear slide while in the TT. Some are built like a ladder or like a temporary stud wall, others are a mix of hinges and (wooden scissor jacks). James


I went with the hinge option. Basically I took a 2x4 for the vertical support, cut two 1x4's (about 8 inches long) and mount them to the top and bottom of the 2x4 with hinges (mounted so they form a platform on the top and bottom of the 2x4). The total length of the 2x4 and the 1x4 platforms should be sized to create a tight fit between the bottom of the bunk and the floor. The hinges help when you install the brace because they allow the 1x4's to articulate with the angle of the 2x4 when you wedge it under the bunk.

Been using this for three years, we do alot of overnights with the bunk in. Works great and takes the stress off of the bunk slides.

DAN


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Last yr at the factory rally, one of the outback regional managers told me it was ok to use for sleeping. The weight was supported by the clamps holding it to the frame, the internal rails serve mostly as guides. If I remember his numbers correctly, it was something like 600 lbs. in and 12-1500 lbs extended, (can't be sure of the exact numbers he gave). I also made a brace for mine, better safe.

Dave


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

TwoElkHounds, I am having difficulty picturing your design with the hinges. From your description I am picturing a capital I shape, but can't figure out how the hinges mount, and what they do. Any chance you have a picture? Thanks


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

When traveling we use a support like this under the bunk. We had a bad experience, the rear slide dropped off the overhead supports while traveling and damaged the ends of the guides.

If you used an under bunk support like this or one of the other styles suggested you may be OK. I think for the few minutes it takes to set it up correctly I would be pulling it out.

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

When my bed is in the travel position, the rails pull away from the ceiling. There is no gap when the bed is pushed out.

I only get on the bed to load up the cabinets before our trips. I would not trust the rails and the lone screw in the rail to hold us up for one night of sleep.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We just had to fix ours while at this cg. On the way here, the bed was loaded with a couple of laptops, 2 satellite dishes, extra other stuff (we're on the road for a while...), when we arrived and pulled the bed out, we realized the runners had bent away from the ceiling. Dh went to Home Depot and looks like he's fixed the problem - we will not be loading the bed up so much for our next journey on tomorrow!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Eorb said:


> TwoElkHounds, I am having difficulty picturing your design with the hinges. From your description I am picturing a capital I shape, but can't figure out how the hinges mount, and what they do. Any chance you have a picture? Thanks


Hi,

It is hard to explain, but your description is correct. I will try to take a few pictures this weekend and post.

DN


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> I have seen some of the outbackers ingenuity in building a device to support the rear slide while in the TT. Some are built like a ladder or like a temporary stud wall, others are a mix of hinges and (wooden scissor jacks). James


This is exactly what I do and always travel with it in too.
We have slept on it in quite a few times with no problems.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Eorb said:


> TwoElkHounds, I am having difficulty picturing your design with the hinges. From your description I am picturing a capital I shape, but can't figure out how the hinges mount, and what they do. Any chance you have a picture? Thanks


Found some pictures a a prototype I made out of scrap wood in my shop. You will see a piece of 1/4" plywood on the floor. I use this to keep from scratching the floor when I install (wedge) the support into place. I also installed the hinges opposite from the prototype so the wood rotate the opposite way. Makes it easier to install.

I just use 1 support and have had no problems. You could make 2 if you wanted a bit more support.

DAN


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> TwoElkHounds, I am having difficulty picturing your design with the hinges. From your description I am picturing a capital I shape, but can't figure out how the hinges mount, and what they do. Any chance you have a picture? Thanks


Found some pictures a a prototype I made out of scrap wood in my shop. You will see a piece of 1/4" plywood on the floor. I use this to keep from scratching the floor when I install (wedge) the support into place. I also installed the hinges opposite from the prototype so the wood rotate the opposite way. Makes it easier to install.

I just use 1 support and have had no problems. You could make 2 if you wanted a bit more support.

DAN



















[/quote]

Nice and simple--- I like it!


----------

